# 3ft Pecan Crotch cut with 32" Alaskan Chainsaw Mill.



## Karl_TN (Jan 17, 2022)

Interesting patterns can show up in crotches especially older trees. Do you anything different than a fire breathing snake below?

This 5" thick 3ft pecan crotch weighs close to 90 pounds wet, but I'm unsure what to do with this board since my shop is not setup for flat work and it's too heavy to ship. Trying to decide if it's best to mill this down to two thinner boards to make it easier for someone to use for flat work, or cut into three 5" thick x 12 " bowl blanks. Suggestions?

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 17, 2022)

I think it should become the sign over the door of the FireBreathing Snake Pub.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2022)

Maybe @2feathers Creative Making could take it off your hands and make something creative with it! Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Maybe @2feathers Creative Making could take it off your hands and make something creative with it! Chuck


Crossvile is close to 5 hours from here. Not many crotches are worth that drive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 18, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Interesting patterns can show up in crotches especially older trees. Do you anything different than a fire breathing snake below?
> 
> This 5" thick 3ft pecan crotch weighs close to 90 pounds wet, but I'm unsure what to do with this board since my shop is not setup for flat work and it's too heavy to ship. Trying to decide if it's best to mill this down to two thinner boards to make it easier for someone to use for flat work, or cut into three 5" thick x 12 " bowl blanks. Suggestions?
> View attachment 220993


The bowl blanks would partly depend on that bark inclusion . If it goes completely through, wouldn't that make this blank dangerous? 
If that is the case, I personally would slice it instead. If the inclusion appears safe, it would only add interest. I don't do bowls yet so obviously I personally would be eyeballing that crotchfigure pecan for 5/4 lumber.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 18, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Crossvile is close to 5 hours from here. Not many crotches are worth that drive.


However tempting that is, I am on a pile moratorium until something sawish happens around my yard... that would have to be traded. Where some of my wood left when that showed up...


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Crossvile is close to 5 hours from here. Not many crotches are worth that drive.


Guess that is a stretch! Didn’t realize it was that far! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 18, 2022)

Still tempting... but, yeah. It is a bit of a drive.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 18, 2022)

I would probably shoot for a mix of two 12" bowl blanks and three 12" platter blanks, or some combo of the two that suits what you like. Pretty stuff!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 18, 2022)

thats awesome Karl


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 18, 2022)

I will be flamed for this from the bowl turners (and rightfully so), but I would book-match it that would net you 2 slabs at 9/4+” thickness. It would take better advantage of the natural defect and crotch pattern in this format. It gives you a better versatility to book-match it again or be able to just use each 9/4+” slab as is individually.

Where do I envisioned this for? I wish more natural and organic material such as this is implemented in a space such as a gallery or a museum- like a long book-match end bench (6’). Could be used for a communal bar table. There are places like coffee houses, pastry shops, bars, pizza shops that could benefit from this- a matter of fact there is one by me (coffee bar) that utilized a wood top slab at both perpendicular glass walls that serves as a standing or sitting area. I just wished they put something with natural side edge/organic like this instead of a squared built piece to contrast with the linearity of the space.

Sequentially book-match it (4 panels; 2 per 2 per side) to net a harvest table top for your dining room or if you have a large eating area like a breakfast room off the kitchen. It could also be use something for a retail store like an island focal point to highlight the products as you come into the store.

This could be used as slab counter tops for a reception desk for hospitality type or office setting.

I can see these utilized for case goods like an armoire, dresser, commode, side board, etc. I could just see the crotch section used for the paneling (stabilized from the back side) as big doors and side paneling. Cherry would compliment it nicely as stiles, rails and face frame

Architectural doors would be another use with floating panels (long panel from the dado to the partial field and short panel at the upper part of the field).

Media cabinet built-in and use the crotch panels as part of the doors and drawers with complimentary local wood.

Finding a use for it is a good problem to have. But whatever you decide in what you want do with it due to the dimensions and the figuring present- the versatility is there and you can implement whatever project you want to whatever fit your needs and requirements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2022)

Because of the uniqueness of this slab, I would try to keep its final use in as large a piece as possible. Yes, I can also see some terrific potential in turning blanks, but a use, such as suggested by Arn, i.e., slab counter top, makes a whole lot of sense. Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 18, 2022)

I agree keeping it as big as possible but.....finding someone to buy that is few and far between. On the side of turning blanks, there's more of a market for those. Whatever you decide @Karl_TN I'll stand by your decision

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 18, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> I will be flamed for this from the bowl turners (and rightfully so), but I would book-match it that would net you 2 slabs at 9/4+” thickness. It would take better advantage of the natural defect and crotch pattern in this format. It gives you a better versatility to book-match it again or be able to just use each 9/4+” slab as is individually.
> 
> Where do I envisioned this for? I wish more natural and organic material such as this is implemented in a space such as a gallery or a museum- like a long book-match end bench (6’). Could be used for a communal bar table. There are places like coffee houses, pastry shops, bars, pizza shops that could benefit from this- a matter of fact there is one by me (coffee bar) that utilized a wood top slab at both perpendicular glass walls that serves as a standing or sitting area. I just wished they put something with natural side edge/organic like this instead of a squared built piece to contrast with the linearity of the space.
> 
> ...


Those are the types of things I would picture it being used for if I had a piece that size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 18, 2022)

…..what a problem to have to contemplate…….

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> I will be flamed for this from the bowl turners (and rightfully so), but I would book-match it that would net you 2 slabs at 9/4+” thickness. It would take better advantage of the natural defect and crotch pattern in this format. It gives you a better versatility to book-match it again or be able to just use each 9/4+” slab as is individually.
> 
> Where do I envisioned this for? I wish more natural and organic material such as this is implemented in a space such as a gallery or a museum- like a long book-match end bench (6’). Could be used for a communal bar table. There are places like coffee houses, pastry shops, bars, pizza shops that could benefit from this- a matter of fact there is one by me (coffee bar) that utilized a wood top slab at both perpendicular glass walls that serves as a standing or sitting area. I just wished they put something with natural side edge/organic like this instead of a squared built piece to contrast with the linearity of the space.
> 
> ...


Great ideals but the only thing I have no other means to cut this crotch except my chainsaw mill. I think the kerf would be too big for a good book matched pair. Also the crotch grain might not be thick enough in that direction unless it was cut 1/2" thick or less for panels.

I could try splitting into two 9/4 boards with the chainsaw mill to see If the other half has any figuring, but doubt there would be much figure 2.5" down. Another thought is some type of wall hanging, but I would still need a way to get it planed down and cut much thinner to get the weight down.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> …..what a problem to have to contemplate…….


Not a problem around here since every tree has a crotch and there's hardwood trees coming down everywhere. It's having costly equipment like a bandsaw mill that makes it a problem.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> thats awesome Karl


I might be able to put it in my Honda Fit when I come to Nashville for TAW Symposium if you have any equipment to mill it.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 18, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Great ideals but the only thing I have no other means to cut this crotch except my chainsaw mill. I think the kerf would be too big for a good book matched pair. Also the crotch grain might not be thick enough in that direction unless it was cut 1/2" thick or less for panels.
> 
> I could try splitting into two 9/4 boards with the chainsaw mill to see If the other half has any figuring, but doubt there would be much figure 2.5" down. Another thought is some type of wall hanging, but I would still need a way to get it planed down and cut much thinner to get the weight down.


What does the other side look like?


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 18, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Great ideals but the only thing I have no other means to cut this crotch except my chainsaw mill. I think the kerf would be too big for a good book matched pair. Also the crotch grain might not be thick enough in that direction unless it was cut 1/2" thick or less for panels.
> 
> I could try splitting into two 9/4 boards with the chainsaw mill to see If the other half has any figuring, but doubt there would be much figure 2.5" down. Another thought is some type of wall hanging, but I would still need a way to get it planed down and cut much thinner to get the weight down.


I see what you mean and the need for bandsaw mill to process these properly as proposed. 

I will echo what Frank stated in what the back side looks like? But, my bigger question is this- where is the rest of this log? Like the book-match halve to this 5” thick slab? That would give you a general idea of what the the grain and curl make up 
looks like with the 2 halves opened up.

I would include perhaps a sequence matched headboard on the list for a king size (queen size easily) as long as you add molding trims and panel surround out of contrasting wood like cherry or walnut.

Oh and you didn’t hear this from me, but I see a decorative paddle blade that would be one piece without requiring a book-match that will show off the crotch figuring on center. I also see a “Flying V” electric guitar top from said section, but going reverse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> What does the other side look like?


Note. The first photo above was flipped from left to right because I was trying out the photo editing software installed on my iPad right before posting. 

Here is the back side. On second look there could be some flame figure in the middle, but I won't know for sure until it's cut open.




Here's some of the pecan milled for turning blanks so far and there's still more logs to process. There's never a lack for wood around these parts of you have a big chainsaw and don't mind some hard work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> I see what you mean and the need for bandsaw mill to process these properly as proposed.
> 
> I will echo what Frank stated in what the back side looks like? But, my bigger question is this- where is the rest of this log? Like the book-match halve to this 5” thick slab? That would give you a general idea of what the the grain and curl make up
> looks like with the 2 halves opened up.
> ...


Lol. I was just wondering how this might look as a paddle, but my apprenticeship with the islander hasn't started yet. 

The other half was very thin in the middle so I cut it into platter and pepper mill blanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 19, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Lol. I was just wondering how this might look as a paddle, but my apprenticeship with the islander hasn't started yet.
> 
> The other half was very thin in the middle so I cut it into platter and pepper mill blanks.


Ha, ha- I did not forget your apprenticeship with the Big Kahuna. Hey do whatever it takes to land a full pledge apprenticeship.

For your amusement, here is your photo with a really rough sketch approximation of the paddle blade (don’t have one of those fancy pens)……..





If I remember correctly from him that he needs a billet about 25-24” long, 6” wide and 2” thick for book-matching. So you can go that route and yield 2 that way or yield 2 as one piece. He probably has multiple templates of different styles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 19, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> Note. The first photo above was flipped from left to right because I was trying out the photo editing software installed on my iPad right before posting.
> 
> Here is the back side. On second look there could be some flame figure in the middle, but I won't know for sure until it's cut open.
> View attachment 221022


There should be a couple slices that are decent but the outer 4/4 won't have a very usable outcome. You can see the bark inclusion here. The bandsaw would be really handy to process this if you are going flatwork direction...


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 19, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> I might be able to put it in my Honda Fit when I come to Nashville for TAW Symposium if you have any equipment to mill it.


Well if ya gots the room - it would like the climate here in the middle grand division!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2022)

Did you ever "figure" this one out? 
Gun stocks are about 3 inches thick. That feather would look good and pecan would usually take quite a beating without being severely damaged...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 27, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Did you ever "figure" this one out?
> Gun stocks are about 3 inches thick. That feather would look good and pecan would usually take quite a beating without being severely damaged...


Gave it to Mike Hill since I'm not set up to do any flat work yet. Thought it'd be better to let someone else have fun with it instead of turning it. Be cool to see this as a gunstock though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

